# Which grooming table?



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Okay, I'm buying a grooming table within the next several days. There are lots of them. Which one is best for Goldens?

The one I'm considering is the Dercin 42" table. Is this the right size and a decent table? I like the low center of gravity on it.










What would you recommend?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Honestly don't have a whole lot to say about the table. Thaere are a lot of great options out there. If you are worried about longevity and ease of use, I would suggest spying on the pros. I figure handlers need something that is cost effective, long lasting, and good for their breed of dogs.

I will say, I invested in a new arm and I love it! I hated my hooked arm, like the one in your picture. I purchsed 48" folding arm with the heavy duty (bigger with two clamp screws) clamp. My girl was getting either goofy or lazy/droopy on the table and that basic arm did not do well.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I bought a tableworks table and arm and I love it. Super lightweight but very sturdy


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I bought a tableworks table and arm and I love it. Super lightweight but very sturdy


Unfortunately, they are not selling any more tables for the indefinite future. They look like nice tables, though.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

This is an older post I just realized but---

I have a Groom-Right Table. It is kind of heavy but I can't compare it to a Tableworks as I've never carried one. My table was on back order from the beginning of Dec until last week. I think they prioritized Westminster and Eukanuba with stock. That was annoying but I do like my table now that my Christmas gift is finally here! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

